# Aquaponics anyone?



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a sweet potato vine in the overflow box and slips in the sump that are doing ok.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

seove said:


> I have a sweet potato vine in the overflow box and slips in the sump that's doing ok.


Hello seo...

Have four Aglaonema (Chinese Evergreen) plants with the root ball emersed in three 55 gallon tanks. Plants are lush and growing.

B


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

BBradbury said:


> Hello seo...
> 
> Have four Aglaonema (Chinese Evergreen) plants with the root ball emersed in three 55 gallon tanks. Plants are lush and growing.
> 
> B


Do you use CO2?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh yeah i remember that thread about your trees.hmm wonder what happened to that thread?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Please, tell me why roots of sweet potatoes into the aquarium? Take these nutrients and nitrates from the water. I hear it the first time.


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

Arthur7 said:


> Please, tell me why roots of sweet potatoes into the aquarium? Take these nutrients and nitrates from the water. I hear it the first time.


No particular reason why I chose sweet potatoes other than the fact that I knew the vine (slips) was easy to grow in water or aquaponics.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Pothos too. And sveral species of orchids but you have to set them up in a special way.


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

kalyke said:


> Pothos too. And sveral species of orchids but you have to set them up in a special way.


Does Pothos have to be set up in a special way also?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

seove said:


> Does Pothos have to be set up in a special way also?


I just cut off a length of vine with leaves and toss it in. About a week to ten days later roots begin to emerge from the nodes. I just leave the vine in the water. I guess like an orchid, it sprouts water roots. Depending on the circumstances an orchid can have air roots, or water roots. Most of my orchids are in semi hydroponic situations. A bunch of them sit on my aquarium and get watered from the fish water, which I keep in a blackwater situation. Today I am starting my tomatoes for next season in my fish tank. You just start tomatos through cuttings in water.I have 2 "patio" tomato bushes that I keep bringing inside when it gets too cold. 

I never throw fish tank water away. One main reason I began this hobby was to get that dirty water for my plants!

:crabbycrab::crabbycrab::crabbycrab:


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

kalyke said:


> I just cut off a length of vine with leaves and toss it in. About a week to ten days later roots begin to emerge from the nodes. I just leave the vine in the water. I guess like an orchid, it sprouts water roots. Depending on the circumstances an orchid can have air roots, or water roots. Most of my orchids are in semi hydroponic situations. A bunch of them sit on my aquarium and get watered from the fish water, which I keep in a blackwater situation. Today I am starting my tomatoes for next season in my fish tank. You just start tomatos through cuttings in water.I have 2 "patio" tomato bushes that I keep bringing inside when it gets too cold.
> 
> I never throw fish tank water away. One main reason I began this hobby was to get that dirty water for my plants!
> 
> :crabbycrab::crabbycrab::crabbycrab:



Thanks!


----------

